# Struggling



## ABaillie (Jan 10, 2008)

For the last decade, I've been treated for moderate to severe depression, within the last 2 years though, none of the meds I have been given are working. I've been out of work since last March, where I was working as a chef in a restaurant since 2004. But I became burnt out, and decided to take a break. Big mistake on my part. I spiraled down further, and have become more of a recluse and anti-social than I was before. And than my IBS hit late last year, and things have just furthered to go down.I'm finding it increasingly difficult to pull myself through everything, and thoughts of suicide are becoming more and more prevalent. I don't see a psychiatrist or psychologist, as the ones here, are not so good. (Previous one tried to blame everything on my lack of a significant other). I'm currently on zoloft, but don't know as of yet if its doing anything. I'm just...at a loss as to what I can do.What do you do when everything you've tried is never good enough?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

HiI am so sorry you're feeling this way. I totally sympathize and empathize -- my depression was not severe, but I do understand fully how it can make people feel and how much it impacts one's life... And we have all been there but glad that we've come through. And you will be, too.And it can be hard to find the right dr and/or meds that really make a difference. But please do not despair -- things will get better -- if Zoloft doesn't work well for you, then maybe it's time to urge your dr to consider another anti-dep for you. There are many out there and the right anti-dep can also help make your particular type (D/C) of IBS better. So, please don't give up.If/when you feel suicidal, please please do not keep these thoughts to yourself -- I am so thankful and relieved that you've taken the first step by posting here -- please do also take a look at the Crisis Resource thread and call one of the numbers provided to talk to a professional for immediate/more interactive help: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=71753 I completely understand that it may feel like the end of the rope at this moment, but trust me, there still are ways to cope and ways to get better. These people at the helplines may know some more professionals that you could talk to -- sometimes therapy can even be done on the phone and even just sharing experiences and hearing other people's stories also help. So, please do give them a call if you have suicidal thoughts.Besides antideps, there are so many ways to cope/treat IBS -- such as hypnotherapy (that can be done with a set of CDs at the privacy of your home), calcium, probiotics, antispasmodics, anti-Ds if you're an IBS-Der and C specific meds if you're C-type. There still are things out there to try. Cherrie


----------



## RxPlease (Jan 20, 2008)

Cherrie: This is an awesome support group. I just joined today. I read the support you offered the previous "poster." I noticed you mentioned something called an "anti-spasmatic." Is this something that is prescribed? Here is "my story." My story is a little different. I've never felt as though I've had depression - I was always a happy, content woman with a very fruitful life, until about 3-5 years ago, when I started suffering with IBS. It started out very mild - now it's so extreme that it has totally impacted my everyday life - I mentioned in a post earlier (to another IBS Group member) that I feel as though the quality of my life is slippng through my hands. I was never depressed, stressed, worried, anxious - UNTIL NOW; now that I have IBS so terribly bad, I can't do anything. Most days my commute to work is excrutiating - cramping, numerous stops to find a bathroom - and on some occassions, not even making it to a bathroom. I'm a 30 year old successful woman, who used to hike, camp, go out dancing, entertain, dine out weekly with my husband, go to movies, volunteer, travel - I feel like, anymore, I must stay confined to my home. I haven't had a solid stool in nearly 2 years. I always have Diahrrea that burns and so bad that most times, I cannot hold it - I sound like an old woman with these symptoms. How in the world could this have happened to me? I've been tested for everything; numerous blood tests, stool tests, colonoscopies - and the results are always the same - I look like a healthy 30 year old woman. However, the last 6 months or so, the cramping has become so severe that I'm beginning to ache and cramp around my ovaries, even when it's no where near time for me to start my "monthly." Have you found anything that helps you? I'm taking benefiber, probiotics, and bentil. Seems as though the probiotics and benefiber offer temporary relief (for a couple hours or so), but nothing else seems to work. I'm in pain ALL day. When does this end? UGH!


----------



## ABaillie (Jan 10, 2008)

is there a link to these cd's? I've heard about them...and at this point...willing to try anything. I did try an anti-spasmodic before, Buscopan...but had a severe allergic reaction to them. Ambulance trips are fun!


----------



## Poo Pea 2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi AB,I just wanted to let you know your not alone and that im sending really really big (((hugs))) your way. Im certain you will find something thats helps you hun and until then your welcome to PM me and chat anytime Take care of yourselfPoo Pea


----------



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

ABaillie.If you have a look at the Cognitive Behavioural Therapy and Hypnotherapy forum you can find out all the info about Mikes CD's.I started doing them a few weeks ago and even though I haven't noticed much of a change yet (it takes everyone different amounts of time), they are really relaxing and I look forward to my half hour 'sleep' every day.







Take care.Tallgirl.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi - you can find info about the IBS Audio Program 100 on Healthy Audio.com and further info on www.IBSCDS.com .Read the links below for more information - this program has been available on this website since 1998 and has been very helpful for many here, especially dealing with the anxiety and worry that comes with the IBS symptoms, as well as dealing with the symptoms themselves - it is not a cure, but for many people has been the best thing they have done after all other treatments either failed or were short term in helping.Feel free to ask any questions - or join us in that forum too... All the best...


----------



## sillys_say_silly (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey<3, I can completely empathize with you and hope things soon get better<3. The only piece of advice I can really think of is to possibly try "talk therapy". I was reluctant at first to ramble to a stranger, but it unlike the meds have been consistantly helping and it's comforting to have someone listen and try to help.


----------



## ABaillie (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you to all for your kind words and helping hands, so to speak. I've actually been having a pretty good week, up until about 3 hours ago, though I think it was more because I let my diet get a little more open, which is making me sick, with a bad and painful bout of D.I'm still on the zoloft, though, whether its doing anything for the depression is up in the air. I picked up two books by David Burns, they were recommended in the past, but I never bothered to pick them up.


----------

